# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Элегантные мониторы от AOC и Studio F. A. Porsche уже в продаже

## Labs

Два новых дисплея, спроектированных известным дизайнерским домом Studio F. A. Porsche для компании AOC, поступили в продажу. 24"AOC PDS241 и 27" AOC PDS271 – уникальные по своему дизайну модели. Отсутствие рамки по трем сторонам AH-IPS панели, асимметричная металлическая подставка с проложенным внутри кабелями создают ультратонкий минималистический внешний вид. 27-дюймовый PDS271 недавно получил награду COMPUTEX d&i 2017 за выдающийся дизайн.

*Философия дизайна F. A. Porsche*
Путь в мир исключительного дизайна начался со слов Фердинанда Александра Порше, которые стали одним из основных принципов работы студии его имени: «Если вы анализируете функцию предмета, его форма часто становится очевидной». 

Функция монитора – воспроизводить визуальный контент, что реализовано через основной компонент устройства – панель. Поэтому концепция идеального монитора – это чистая, лаконичная панель без каких-либо подставок, кабелей или других элементов. Но, сталкиваясь с реальностью, современные монитор зачастую «обрастают» беспорядочным набором проводов. Поэтому при создании серии PDS дизайнеры работали над тем, чтобы «облегчить» конструкцию устройства. Конечным результатом стала асимметричная металлическая подставка с кабелем внутри. 

*Инновационность и элегантность*
Дисплеи из серии PDS выглядят привлекательно со всех сторон. Впереди – безрамочная с трех сторон AH-IPS панель на металлической подставке ассиметричной формы, которая подчеркивает минималистичный дизайн. С обратной стороны отсутствуют провода, а толщина профиля всего 5,2 мм. 

Cигнальный кабель и кабель питания проложены сквозь металлическую стойку и выведены во внешний блок, оснащенный HDMI портом и разъемом питания. Интеграция кабелей в стенд демонстрирует кардинально новый подход к дизайну. В серии PDS «форма» вырастает из «функции».

*Превосходство не только снаружи, но и внутри*
Мониторы из серии PDS не только выделяются внешне, но и превосходно оснащены в части воспроизведения контента: AH-IPS панель от AOC подойдет для с любых задач. 

Панели имеют разрешение Full HD 1920x1080 пикселей и широкие углы обзора 178°. Технология SuperColor WCG от AOC обеспечивает 100% охват цветового пространства sRGB и 90% NTSC.

В обоих мониторах также представлены технологии AOC Low Blue Light для уменьшения излучения небезопасного коротковолнового синего света и Flicker-Free для снижения мерцания экрана и, как следствие, нагрузки на глаза.

Рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 219€ для монитора PDS241 и 299€ для PDS271 в эквиваленте.

----------

